# Htv prices



## iamboston81 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hello all, I'm new to HTV and have been apparently quoting some very low prices to customers. Wondering what are other's charging for a 1 color glitter front HTV? How much more if the image has an outline?
So a 12x12 glitter 1 color price? And 12x12 glitter 2 color price? 

Best wishes!


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

iamboston81 said:


> Hello all, I'm new to HTV and have been apparently quoting some very low prices to customers. Wondering what are other's charging for a 1 color glitter front HTV? How much more if the image has an outline?
> So a 12x12 glitter 1 color price? And 12x12 glitter 2 color price? Glitter add 2.00 a sq.
> 
> Best wishes!


We charge 5.00 a Sq ft per color if easy to weed. High detail weed 8.00.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

What brand and kind of garment are you printing on, plays into the cost, and where you live will also help decide with your pricing


----------



## iamboston81 (Jan 9, 2016)

Just a regular gildan $2.00 tshirt. I charge $20 reg easy weed on a full front tee but I'm wondering about how much everyone else charges for glitter as it is more expensive


----------



## iamboston81 (Jan 9, 2016)

Jfisk how much is 12x 12 one color front glitter vinyl on basic tee? I don't know the Sq foot conversion? 25?


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

iamboston81 said:


> Jfisk how much is 12x 12 one color front glitter vinyl on basic tee? I don't know the Sq foot conversion? 25?


Lite weeding with glitter one color $20. We have a 45% mark up on the cost on vinyl and a calculator for 3 different weeding process. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

First let me say I'm in NYC and working out of my house, so I don't have much "overhead" per se...

I always make sure I make, at a minimum, double what my cost is. If that number is still low, then I bring it up to what I think is a fair price for the item where I live.

I know you asked about a quote for 12" X 12" one color and 12" X 12" 2 color glitter -- but that design doesn't look like it's actually 12" X 12"... If I had to guess, I'd say it's maybe 5" X 10" but I could be wrong -- what I'm trying to say is, if that's correct, then you should calculate your cost by calculating 1/2 of a sheet of glitter (or the cost of one full sheet if using two different colors) plus the cost of the shirt, plus your time in weeding and producing it. It doesn't look to be too difficult to weed... 

But honestly, I believe that pricing it, is MOST dependent on what you think is a fair price for it, your work and your time -- too low, and you're cheating yourself -- too high and you may not see that customer again! Another thing to think about, is if it's a one-off or if they're ordering a large number... Do you have a retail shop or working from home? How did you get the sale? Is it for sale in a shop, a boutique, a flea market, school sale? Is the price "right" for that area of the country? I take all of this into account when deciding pricing. I know, it's difficult!! Sometimes I even go to other websites to see what everyone else is charging and take it from there. 

That said, I generally charge $20 for a design like that with one glitter. With two layers, maybe $25 or $28. And of course I always make sure the customer is ok with that price. I have negotiated in cases where I knew they'd come back again. I don't need to make a killing on it, if I know I will be getting more business in the future.


----------



## byteme6960 (Aug 11, 2015)

Where do you purchase your HTV?


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

I do custom vinyl all the time on the spot in my retail store. On a basic 2.00 gildan shirt, $20. 

Tricky design or customer taking up to much time, $25. 

Glitter vinyl, $25, $20 if its small and easy.

Front and back, $25.

5 lines of small text, $25.

Have your base price for easy and add from there. I tell customers its 20 bucks and they get 15 minutes of design time. After that, my time costs money. If a customers wastes an hour of my time, its $30.
I have gotten $50 for one shirt. An hour to design, front, back and sleeve print. Customer was happy, i made $50 for a $2 shirt, $3 of vinyl and an hour of my time.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

We charge $7.50 per A4 (11x8) and the markup is on the shirt


----------

